# Plants with Silver Dollars?



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey, I'm looking for a plant that can be put in sand that Silver Dollars will leave alone. I do have Java Fern that they leave alone, but I want a plant that doesn't need to be rooted to things, something like a plant that can be buried and it grows =p.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

You've got the only plant really. Silver Dollars will destroy any rooting plant. Your gonna have to either go fake, keep buying live, or try a really really fast grower like giant val which prob still wont work.


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

Alright =/


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I tried Silver Dollars and real plants when I only had four of them and it didn't work out. The only plants that they don't eat are Java Ferns and Hornwarts so maybe you could try those.


----------



## Hermesgrafix (Apr 24, 2010)

Had 10 of the Silver Dollars in my tank, and they destroyed a bunch of my plants when i started. Needless to say they are now in my wifes tank with plastic plants!


----------

